# KVM Switch - Wireless Mouse / USB Keyboard



## markfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi

KVM Switch - IOGear GCS1104
Wireless Mouse / USB Keyboard (Connected to KVM)
FreeBSD 9.0

When I boot up my FreeBSD box, at login prompt in console I see the mouse pointer but mouse is not moving (Even after I login with my user or root). I was wondering, do I need to do some setup for my mouse to work?

Thanks


----------



## da1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you check http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/compatibility-kbd-mice.html?

That being said, I have 
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
moused_type="auto"
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
```
 in my rc.conf and the mouse is fine. Also make sure to check that the mouse works if you connect it directly to the FreeBSD machine (to rule out the possibility of having a damaged KVM switch).


----------



## markfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

@da1
Thanks for your reply.
Without enabling moused: 
 - Connecting wireless mouse directly to computer works fine.
 - Connecting USB mouse (Wire) directly to computer works fine.
 - Connecting USB mouse (Wire) to KVM switch, works fine.
 - Connecting wireless mouse to KVM switch doesn't work.

I might be wrong but moused is usually for enabling PS/2 mouse in console and USB mouse should start working out of the box?


----------



## kb6rxe (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the same problem after I startx. I have to switch the KVM to another computer, then back to the original computer. Then the mouse works.

If I have a usb mouse plugged in directly to the computer, I have to unplug and replug the mouse. 

It is a nuisance, but tolerable.


----------

